# I Have Some Extra HSM Magazines...



## Chucketn (Nov 19, 2011)

I am very interested in the HSM magazines. Would gladly send them on after reading.

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice offer, Whyemier!


----------



## bvd1940 (Nov 19, 2011)

Put my name in the pot and I would be happy happy to get some of them thar mags.


----------



## Novah (Nov 20, 2011)

Hate to have my first post be entering a grab bag but what the heck.

 Chucks comment about sending them on was interesting too. If a re-usable box was used, the mags could be shipped from member to member using the media rate for a reasonable fee. Dave


----------



## churchjw (Nov 21, 2011)

Novah said:


> Hate to have my first post be entering a grab bag but what the heck.
> 
> Chucks comment about sending them on was interesting too. If a re-usable box was used, the mags could be shipped from member to member using the media rate for a reasonable fee. Dave



That's a cool idea.  I would pay to send them along.

Jeff


----------



## cannop (Nov 21, 2011)

How much do you want for the magazine?


----------



## Uncle Buck (Nov 21, 2011)

I would love a copy, or whatever you feel kind enough to part with as well! Generous offer to share here!


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Nov 22, 2011)

Name thrown into ring....

THX!


----------



## Uncle Buck (Nov 23, 2011)

Congratulations to Sic Sempter Tyrannis and thank you Whyemier for your generosity here!


----------



## lazyLathe (Nov 23, 2011)

DaveH said:


> I live in South Africa I never get anything - not even Happy Birthday
> 
> 
> DaveH



It's not so bad Dave!!!
Last time i was home i went into CNA to check out their mags and was shocked at the prices!!!!:huh:
R100 for a machining mag??? They must be crazy!!!
Worked out to about $12 CAD but i still remember paying R30 for them when i lived there...

Next time i come out i will bring you a pile of mags from this side of the world!

Andrew


----------



## Davo J (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree with the others, very generous of you, good onya.

Dave


----------



## Davo J (Nov 23, 2011)

DaveH said:


> I live in South Africa I never get anything - not even Happy Birthday
> 
> 
> DaveH



I had to go looking, but our birthday hasn't come around yet.:headscratch:

Dave


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Dec 6, 2011)

Magazines received!   Thanks so much.  Reading to commence this evening!!!

In your honor I am donating $10 to the forum at this link:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/misc.php?do=donate

Thanks again!!!

Ric


----------

